# 3 sheds become one



## P.j.Ofurey (2 Aug 2021)

View attachment 115215
View attachment 115216
View attachment 115217
View attachment 115218
View attachment 115219
View attachment 115220
View attachment 115221
Started in the 1956 wooden garage about 30 years ago.then built a concrete garage on the back of that.then built a 6mx8m shed on the back,of that.mainly metal work, but I now have a bull beef barn to store a lot of my bigger vehicles in.
I have a few woodworking machines to rebuild, inc a lathe a bandsaw and a thicknesser.
A few pictures of the workshop from today, I had a roof leak to fix, so everything is up off the floor.


----------



## Limburger (7 Aug 2021)

Hi, would love to see it but the pictures are not working.


----------

